

Ask HN: What's your IQ? - thewarrior


======
opless
Enough to know that IQ is a poor measure of intelligence.

------
Doctor_Fegg
Over 9000.

------
a3n
Absolutely no idea.

------
claudiug
foobar

------
webbrahmin
132

